# Next year changes



## eduardo

*We will be having a few changes in our lifestyle and place of living next year which will allow me to add a bird to my household if my husband approves. (this is all just an idea and still needs a great deal of thought).
I have two cockatiels (Candy and Tony), and I kind of got interested in parrotlets. I wonder if it's a good idea to add a parrotlet??
Or maybe another cockatiel?
Or nothing, lol. 
Thoughts?*


----------



## eduardo

*Anyone? LOL*


----------



## Griff

Well, I'm always an enabler.

Have you hecked into the "basic" personality of a parrotlet?

"Parrotlets in general are feisty, affectionate, and willful. If someone wants a great companion they should keep only one bird, because a pair of parrotlets will probably bond closely to each other to the exclusion of the owner. However, parrotlets are dimorphic and easy to pair up, and they do enjoy each other’s company. They can also be kept peaceably in groups in large aviaries, but it’s best to keep them separate from other species. They will quibble and fight over object and territory, so keep that in mind.

Males and females make equally good companions depending on the individual. Companionability has much less to do with gender than it does with handling and socialization. Hand-fed parrotlets are very friendly, especially if the guardian takes the time to keep handling the bird. If left alone for too long, a single parrotlet can lose some of its companionability. The Pacific parrotlet, in particular, does not understand that it is a tiny bird, and has little trouble challenging other animals and humans.

The mutations are said to be more easy going than the nominate color (green), but they are also said to be less hardy. This may be a result of inbreeding. Because of the small size, the parrotlet may seem like a great companion for children, but kids would probably be better off with a budgie or something in the Neophema family. The parrotlet can be temperamental and feisty, and its bite packs a wallop."

If you decide a parrotlet isn't for you, I would go for a cockatiel.


----------



## Budget baby

LOL Dee, can't wait to see the pictures  You will love any bird you get I know your home is made for birds. Tony and Candy will be excited to add to the flock.:budgie:


----------



## eduardo

*Well, it seems like I am losing my rodents fast  and I only have three left. Twinkie is getting pretty old and I am afraid I will lose her soon too. 
So, I feel like I need someone to fill in the holes...
Kassy, thanks for the article on parrotlets. I am not so sure anymore that a parrotlet would be a good choice. Anyone?*


----------



## Griff

I may be biased, but I would say budgie ^_^

But since you love Candy and Tony, I would say cockatiel


----------



## Jonah

My suggestion would be a big ol mellow English Budgie from a world class breeder in akron ohio. Would go good with your tiel, just ask Jill...

Give you a reason to visit your husband's family again in cleveland too...one win right after another.......


----------



## Griff

I second that. Good plan, Randy!


----------



## jrook

Hi.. I thought about a parrotlet, but the bird shop owner really discouraged it, telling me they are pretty 'nervous' little guys and loud... and tried to gear me toward linnies.. Have you thought about a linnie?? However, this same man laughed at me when I said budgies are loud.. LOL. He loves cockatiels a bunch.... maybe another one??


----------



## milipidi

Now Dee, you know we all really want you to get a budgie. After all budgies rule!

Apart from budgies I would go with another tiel, or have you thought about lorikeets? I am getting tempted by them recently. Only tempted though


----------



## eduardo

*Ok, now you all confused me, lol!
They don't have any English budgies right now, Randy. That thought did cross my mind I cannot go to Ohio because the family is meeting in Arizona this Christmas, lol.
Another cockatiel would be a safe choice, but I kind of wanted to try something else...*


----------



## eduardo

*Randy, this is all your fault... Now I am on a quest for an English budgie :laughing:
The bird store (which sells excellent birds and is super clean and one of my favorite places on Earth) don't have any English guys right now, but they do know a breeder. They may be able to check if there is anything available.
I think I am going to pass on parrotlets. From what I have read, they seem to be awfully aggressive and I don't want Candy and Tony to fear for their lives, LOL.
Ok, I feel like I am talking to myself here :laughing:*


----------



## Griff

We're still here! I just fell asleep. I was trying to watch/listen to a livesteam, but apparently my brain says "Soothing voice is nice...." and zonked out. I've never had English budgies, only the Australian type. But I still say budgie  Probably because the first pet bird I had contact with was a VERY mean cockatiel hen. Nothing against Candy or Tony, though!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill

*I think an English budgie would be awesome, I am also loving our Linnie so far  my only complaint is she has messy poops  she holds them (which I guess a lot of Linnies do) so they are like bombs when they come out, it's pretty gross. Otherwise she is wonderful. I would also recommend a Rosey Bourke, they are not easy to find, and of course I will always have a place for them in my heart because of Little Pink, I would love to get another one some day and really experience them  but they are known to be very calm, mellow birds and are commonly kept with cockatiels in aviaries.*


----------



## eduardo

*Well, it doesn't help that my husband said "Well, it's your call".  Now I have the official permission to get in trouble, lol*


----------



## Griff

That is dangerous! We pretty much make an unspoken rule of 3 non-caged animals, and the unspoken rule of caged animals is how many that person is willing to take cage of. I remember when I had gotten my suprise ferret, Bandit, and my dad had went to get a big boy cage for him, he cage back with the cage and two more ferrets. But like your husband said, it's your call! Just make sure to post pictures once you get him/her.


----------



## Nuts4Birdies

As much as I lust over a parrotlet I keep reminding myself of their biting issues! I follow a woman on youtube who has parrotlets and they have a propensity to bit toes really really hard and I feared for my budgies toes!

I have settled on a green-cheeked conure if I ever get another species. They seem cuddly, laid back and get along with other bird species well.


----------



## eduardo

*Well, ok. Just heard back from the bird store guy. He talked to the breeder who is bringing 10 English guys to the store on Wednesday
Now what??*


----------



## Griff

What do you mean, now what? It means you can get your new little friend  Make sure there's pictures of him/her.


----------



## milipidi

Hehe, now you sit back and say "Gee, that was easy" :laughing:


----------



## eduardo

*Oh dear... I am in trouble... :scare:*


----------



## Griff

Why are you in trouble, Dee?


----------



## Budgiekeet

Because she is going to get 10 english budgies .


----------



## BirdCrazyJill

*Think logically though, you are going away for Christmas so do you really want to bring a new addition home before you leave for vacation? It might be a better idea to wait until the New Year to choose a new bub  just being the voice of reason! (even though I'm extremely impulsive and illogical most of the time!)*


----------



## eduardo

*Haha, funny stuff, Rick!
Noooo.
In fact, things just went a totally different direction tonight.
To cut the story short, my husband was worried that an English budgie will be way too noisy in our, now, calm and quiet household with two cockatiels. He said that the budgie may annoy Candy and Tony and then we will have chaos
Sooooo. Off we went to my favorite bird store to pick up another cockatiel. I was debating a baby or a two-year old beautiful cinnamon girl. Well... I talked to the owner and she said I SHOULD NOT get another cockatiel. She says another one, especially a baby, would totally disturb the harmony and would make Candy and Tony very likely unhappy. She gave me a priceless advice - do not disturb the good situation you have.
So, I left with a bag of pellets, tail in between my legs, but deep inside I knew she was right.
I guess no new additions for me. :crying2:out:
So, much ado about nothing...*


----------



## eduardo

*


BirdCrazyJill said:



Think logically though, you are going away for Christmas so do you really want to bring a new addition home before you leave for vacation? It might be a better idea to wait until the New Year to choose a new bub  just being the voice of reason! (even though I'm extremely impulsive and illogical most of the time!)

Click to expand...

Yes, thanks for the voice of reason Jill. We actually have a pet sitter staying in our apartment for the holidays, so it would not have been a big issue. However, like I said in my post a second ago, I was advised not to get a new bird.
A parrotlet is definitely out of question due to all the territorial stuff I hear about them. An English budgie is not to my hubby's liking due to noise, a cockatiel would likely create unhappiness and chaos between Candy and Tony, and any other birds I am not really interested in.
So, there, the story is over...*


----------



## Griff

Awww. Poor Dee! Maybe someday...


----------



## Budgiekeet

English budgies in my experience are quieter than Reg budgies.


----------



## Jonah

Sound's like the hubby is still a little shell shocked from the budgie noise you had with 4 in the house....


----------



## eduardo

*That's what I thought, Rick. But my husband is not so fond of budgies, so I wasn't going to push it.*


----------



## eduardo

*


Griff said:



Awww. Poor Dee! Maybe someday...

Click to expand...

Thanks Kassy for all your support *


----------



## eduardo

*


jonah said:



Sound's like the hubby is still a little shell shocked from the budgie noise you had with 4 in the house....

Click to expand...

Must be,lol*


----------



## eduardo

*By the way, Randy, I was going to name my English guy after you :laughing:*


----------



## Griff

No problem! It's the least I do to give back for all the advice I get on here. I feel a bit useless advice-wise, so I try my best to be supportive.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill

*English budgies are definitely more quiet than American type, in my opinion, but yes they can very well be buggers! (speaking from first hand experience) I still vote Bourke parakeet *


----------



## kcladyz

Griff said:


> The Pacific parrotlet, in particular, does not understand that it is a tiny bird, and has little trouble challenging other animals and humans.


Sounds like a Chihuahua lol


----------



## Griff

Now that I think about it, it really does! I should know. I have a dog that's half Chihuahua.


----------

